# Sundown 3/21/10



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2010)

Thinking of hitting Sundown on Sunday morning for a little while.  I have to leave by 1, but it may be my last chance to ski there this season...


----------



## Beast_Ed (Mar 17, 2010)

Petrecky and I are likely "in".  MadRiverJack too.

C-Mo and Kev M are maybe's.

If not Sundown, Sugarbush.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 17, 2010)

should be there too ..... might be the last day of the season for sundown


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2010)

MrMagic said:


> should be there too ..... might be the last day of the season for sundown



That's my thinking, regardless, I won't be around next weekend anyway.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh ya I'll be there Sunday!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 18, 2010)

MrMagic said:


> ..... might be the last day of the season for sundown


----------



## Beast_Ed (Mar 18, 2010)

Next year Sundown will have to blow more snow so it can compete with Killington in April.

Wait, did I just say that?

go Go GO SUNDOWN!

B-Stead


----------



## powhunter (Mar 18, 2010)

Ill be there rain or shine

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2010)

FYI, in case you didn't know; They will be closing at 5pm on Sunday.


----------



## Beast_Ed (Mar 19, 2010)

will it be worth skiing on Sunday ?  Someone snap some pic's from today if you can.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2010)

I think so.  There was still plenty of snow in the bumps when I left yesterday.  I expect that we might start seeing some burnt out spots after the comp on Saturday, but I don't think it'll be too bad.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2010)

Here's a couple pics from around 1 yesterday, they really don't do the size of them any justice but you can see good coverage throughout the whole field.


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2010)

Beast_Ed said:


> will it be worth skiing on Sunday ?  Someone snap some pic's from today if you can.



I'll be putting up a vid from yesterday afternoon in a bit.


----------



## Beast_Ed (Mar 19, 2010)

wow - looks great

can't wait for Sunday


----------



## powhunter (Mar 20, 2010)

Amped to get back out !!!  Back is 100% better...Cant wait to shred some nasty dirt lines

steveo


----------



## Beast_Ed (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm hoping it help up well after today


----------



## 2knees (Mar 20, 2010)

Beast_Ed said:


> I'm hoping it help up well after today




bumps held up phenomanally.  tomorrow should be great for whoever gets it.  I know i wish i could.  

enjoy it while its there.


----------



## Beast_Ed (Mar 20, 2010)

awesome, I should be there around 9:30 or 10:00am

B-Stead


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2010)

The bumps are still awesome!  Not burnt out spots that I know of!


----------



## powhunter (Mar 21, 2010)

Should be there around 12


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2010)

Should be there around 3 pm for possibly the final 2 hours of the Sundown season.


----------

